# gun resoration



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

My dad has an old Remington Woodsmaster 22 from when he was a little kid. The bluing needs to be redone and the stock needs to be redone/replaced. Any recomendations on who to bring it to in the FM area? Also approximate cost? I was looking at sneaking the gun out of his safe and having this done for christmas.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

First place you couldn't sneek a gun out of my safe cause you wouldn't have the com numbers. If you were to some how remove a gun from my safe I would know with in a couple of days.
Also I have a old model 94 winchester from a long long time ago my first deer rifle. If some one got the stock done and reciver reblued I would be one pizzed off person. those scratches and woren blueing all have a story in them.

 Al


----------

